# Drop G# on 7 string



## KDHG

How do you guys tune your seven strings to drop G#/Ab?

G# D# G# C# F A# D#

or

G# D# G# C# F# A# D#

Is there any advantages/disadvantages of one over the other? Or is it just self-preference.


----------



## metalmonster

well ... just tune down the guitar ? I used to put a .70 bass string for the low G (i was in drop G). 

Though that is not something i would do today if i had a 7 string. 7 string do sound better (IMHO) in drop A. Gives you a "normal guitar + 7th string" ... though i'd LOVE to have just a regular, B standard 7-string today, since i'm not looking now for extreme low end, but looking a lot more to expand my playing possibilities ... 

... why the hell do i talk about that ? I'm broke enough not to have a 7 string. And it feels like a pain in the ass.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I tune the 7th string to G# then I do the same thing I would do to tune it normally (5th fret shortcut)... At that point I'm close enough to the pitch that I can use a tuner to get myself all the way there and having gotten in the ballpark using the 5th fret lets me know what the notes are because to be quite honest, I don't think of what they are very quickly although it should just be simple math...


----------



## flyingV

Try out what suits you best. I usually tune everything 1/2 step down, and the drop the lowest string a step down to G#. So i have the drop G# Tuning for brutal stuff and am still able to cover SLAYÖÖÖRR on the higher strings


----------



## tyler_faith_08

Drop Ab would be (low to high): Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb or G# D# G# C# F# A# D#

As with all tunings, you should base your decision on what songs you want to play with that guitar and what you like overall. Keep in mind that each guitar will resonate best with a certain set of strings. Your guitar is going to sound different than my 7620 with mods with the same set of strings. You'll have to set your intonation with a moderate change in string size. In a perfect world, you'd change the intonation with any change at all, but that's up to how well you want it set up.


----------



## JosephAOI

My buddy Robby tunes to G#-D#-G#-C#-F-A#-D# because he used to play 6's in Drop G# so he kept that interval between the F and A#.

I tune to G#-D#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D# just because it was the 'normal' way to do it and I've adapted to it.

As far as gauges, Robby uses the 10-46+59 Daddario set. I use a custom Daddario set like this: 10-13-17-28-39-49-66.

Hope that helps!


----------



## trayenshreds

Standard Seven - BEADGBE
Seven String Drop A - AEADGBE (Low B Tuned Down a Full Step)
Seven String Drop G# - G#D#G#C#F#A#D# (All strings a Half Step down from Drop A)

Hope this helps out!


----------

